# speed stacking timers for cubing.



## GearGuy57 (May 3, 2011)

I think that it is better to use online timers instead of speed stacking timers because

[1] it doesn't cost as much
[2] it's more accurate.


----------



## ianography (May 3, 2011)

And...?


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Drake (May 3, 2011)

Hmm, reason to use speedstack timer:
1. If you go somme where, like in car, on a trip, etc, good luck bringning your computer.
2. If your computer is down, good luck using your timer.


----------



## danthecuber (May 3, 2011)

You need to stop making dumb threads.


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> You need to stop making dumb threads.


 
3 threads on his first day.


----------



## Cubing321 (May 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> You need to stop making dumb threads.


 
This


----------



## GearGuy57 (May 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> And...?


 what the H do you mean by and...?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

Is this another RubiksGod account?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2011)

GearGuy57 said:


> what the H do you mean by and...?


 
Thank you for sharing your feelings, but you really didn't need to tell us what you think is better.


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

Nobody cares.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 3, 2011)

I just like using the speedstacks timer because it is easier for me to start and stop the timer and it is more mobile. It isn't very inaccurate either (if at all)


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Nobody cares.


 
I care. This is a very hot topic right now!


----------



## Cool Frog (May 3, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Is this another RubiksGod account?


NOEP


GearGuy57 said:


> I think that it is better to use online timers instead of speed stacking timers because
> 
> [1] it doesn't cost as much
> [2] it's more accurate.


 
You're cute.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 4, 2011)

GearGuy57 said:


> I think that it is better to use online timers instead of speed stacking timers because
> 
> [1] it doesn't cost as much
> [2] it's more accurate.


 
1) You have to pay every month for the internet. Once you buy a stackmat, you already own it. The internet costs more. The electricity also costs more.
2) Prove it. For me, a stackmat is more accurate because I can sometimes miss the space bar. I've never missed the timer on a stackmat.
Does my opinion about stackmats matter? No, but you don't see me making 7 useless threads in a day. You don't need to make a new thread every time you come up with an opinion that doesn't matter about things that have already been discussed in detail.


----------

